# Reef Concept?



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
Am just wondering whether anyone has any experience dealing with Reefconcept (reefconcept.com) out of Laval, Que.
They have something I want considerably cheaper than Big Als, and I was thinking that instead of asking for a price match and supporting a huge company, I might as well support a small one, even if it isn't local. I can't find a review (have looked on Canreef, here and nano-reef.com).
If you have any experience, good, bad or just plain ugly, please let me know before I spend heaps of money! 
Am double posting this in the marine section...
Thanks!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi, 

Yeah I've bought from reefconcept before. Good people, they'll price match any Canadian online competitor, you have to show the the ad/ link though. It's worth while IMO. That way I was able to actually save on the overall cost (taxes, etc...)- even with shipping involved. Good communication, email and phone. HTH.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*reef concept*



Cypher said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah I've bought from reefconcept before. Good people, they'll price match any Canadian online competitor, you have to show the the ad/ link though. It's worth while IMO. That way I was able to actually save on the overall cost (taxes, etc...)- even with shipping involved. Good communication, email and phone. HTH.


thanks cypher. good to know they are legit, and about the price matching, but so far they are the cheapest


----------

